# Adblock Safari



## Fx-44 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai décidé de migrer sur Safari depuis Mavericks (j'utilisais Chrome depuis pas mal de temps maintenant) et j'ai remarqué quelque chose : l'extension Adblock pour safari n'est pas aussi performante que celle de Chrome. (exemple: Pub laredoute sur eurosport.fr qui apparait sur safari mais pas sur chrome). 

Avez-vous une astuce ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## takamaka (3 Novembre 2013)

Fx-44 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous [&#8230;] l'extension Adblock pour safari n'est pas aussi performante que celle de Chrome [&#8230;]



lut' 

Qu'entends-tu par pas aussi performante? Nota : Je n'utilise pas Chrome ...



Fx-44 a dit:


> Avez-vous une astuce ?


Personnalisation en utilisant les options d'AdBlock? Sur la base des listes d'AdBlock Plus ?


----------



## Fx-44 (3 Novembre 2013)

Salut ! 

Si je dois bloquer chaque pub manuellement, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge tu crois pas ? 

Moins performante : elle bloque moins de pubs que l'extension de chrome.


----------



## takamaka (3 Novembre 2013)

Fx-44 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Si je dois bloquer chaque pub manuellement, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge tu crois pas ?
> 
> Moins performante : elle bloque moins de pubs que l'extension de chrome.



Dans ce cas, utilise Chrome ou Firefox


----------



## Fx-44 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ahah, merci !


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma pars l'extension semblait plutôt bien fonctionner sur Safari.
Mais j'ai fais le chemin inverse, passé de Safari a Chrome, car bien que les raccourcis de la souris sur Safari sont prisent en charge (et très pratique, comme le zoom), il ne gère a mes yeux pas très bien la ram et Chrome reste plus rapide (a priori)


----------



## takamaka (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai ouvert par curiosité un nouvel onglet dans Safari avec pour page Eurosport. Effectivement, on tombe directement sur une pub La Redoute. Pénible.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2013)

Safari a toujours été une passoire et adblock bloque plus souvent Safari lui même que certaines pubs
la version 7 reste hélas dans la continuité sans oublier son infernal trio Flash Clicktoflash Adblock donc
c'est mieux sans flash mais insuffisant
j'ai opté pour l'alternative Chrome rapide et non plantogène
après c'est une histoire de gout


----------



## Fx-44 (3 Novembre 2013)

En fait, j'ai changé car j'ai un iphone et un ipad aussi, et qu'on ne peut définir chrome comme navigateur par défaut sur les iDevices. Donc j'ai changé pour une histoire d'homogénéité.


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

Si tu as des appareil Jailbreaker, regarde par la, sinon pas trop de solution pour le problème...


----------



## Fx-44 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ouais voilà.. Tant pis pour moi. Safari pour une autre fois ! Merci à tous


----------



## vincentn (3 Novembre 2013)

Le problème est connu par l'équipe derrière Adblock et est en cours de résolution. C'est lié au préchargement des pages de Safari 7 et 6.1.

Je cite une réponse, en date du 29 octobre 2013 : 



> Hello guys,
> 
> In Safari 6.1 and 7, Safari sometimes pre-loads pages before the user sees them. The way in which this is done does not give AdBlock the opportunity to block ads on those pages. Apple did not intend to cause problems for AdBlock and is working with us to fix the issue. Once the Safari team has fixed their part of the issue, we will be able to update our code to work with preloaded pages.
> 
> ...



Source : Issue with 10.9 DP8 (Mavericks) and Safari 7.0 / Problems / Discussion Area - AdBlock Support


----------



## takamaka (3 Novembre 2013)

vincentn a dit:


> Le problème est connu par l'équipe derrière Adblock et est en cours de résolution. C'est lié au préchargement des pages de Safari 7 et 6.1.
> 
> Source : Issue with 10.9 DP8 (Mavericks) and Safari 7.0 / Problems / Discussion Area - AdBlock Support



Merci pour ta contribution, mais ce que je comprend de la réponse formulée par Tomá&#353; est un poil différent.
L'équipe d'AdBlock est au fait du bug &#8230;, *mais* ne peut rien faire à présent. Ils attendent un signe/la mobilisation/une réponse de l'équipe en charge de Safari &#8230;


----------



## vincentn (3 Novembre 2013)

> [Apple]&#8230;is working with us to fix the issue.


.

Effectivement, l'équipe d'Adblock ne peut rien faire pour l'instant sans le correctif de l'équipe derrière Safari. Mais lorsque les deux teams concernées sont au courant du problème, ont repéré ce qui cloche et travaillent dessus, même si l'une doit attendre la fin de l'autre pour apporter son correctif, on peut tout de même dire que le bug est en cours de résolution, ce que dit clairement Tomá&#353; dans son message selon moi. Ce n'est pas comme s'ils niaient le problème ou ne savaient pas d'où ce dernier provient&#8230; ;-)

Après, c'est sûr, il faudra probablement attendre la prochaine mise à jour de Mavericks, ce qui risque de prendre quelques semaines encore.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2013)

vincentn a dit:


> .
> 
> Effectivement, l'équipe d'Adblock ne peut rien faire pour l'instant sans le correctif de l'équipe derrière Safari. Mais lorsque les deux teams concernées sont au courant du problème, ont repéré ce qui cloche et travaillent dessus, même si l'une doit attendre la fin de l'autre pour apporter son correctif, on peut tout de même dire que le bug est en cours de résolution, ce que dit clairement Tomá dans son message selon moi. Ce n'est pas comme s'ils niaient le problème ou ne savaient pas d'où ce dernier provient ;-)
> 
> Après, c'est sûr, il faudra probablement attendre la prochaine mise à jour de Mavericks, ce qui risque de prendre quelques semaines encore.



en attendant d'autres navigateurs existent en plus mauvais ou en bien meilleur
de toutes façons en voulant chaque année proposer un nouvel OS , Apple les fournira avec bug puisque ceux du précèdent OS n'auront pas ( faute de temps ) tous été solutionné...
c'est le chien qui se mort la queue


----------



## macpacman (5 Novembre 2013)

Moi mon problème avec safari et adblock c'est que ça marche pour mon compte administrateur, mais rien du tout dans les comptes utilisateurs.
Comment faut-il faire?
Merci d'avance

OS = Snow Leopard


----------

